# remote control unit just hums-it must not know the words?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

So I tor-down my 302AC, cleaned everything with solvent, replaced the brushes and springs, polished the armature surface and nothing. I then tor-down the tender and cleaned it with CRC Electra-Motive, looked over the remote control unit, fought with getting all the 4 screws (count them-4) for a couple of hours back in place. Hands shake and impaired vision. But I did it! Now the tender hums no matter where the remote control lever is but nothing at the locomotive. I am hesitant to tear down the loco again but... Before that, I will try direct power to the 4 wire plug to see what happens. I am not optimistic about the outcome however because I tried that before I worked on the tender.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> So I tor-down my 302AC, cleaned everything with solvent, replaced the brushes and springs, polished the armature surface and nothing. I then tor-down the tender and cleaned it with CRC Electra-Motive, looked over the remote control unit, fought with getting all the 4 screws (count them-4) for a couple of hours back in place. Hands shake and impaired vision. But I did it! Now the tender hums no matter where the remote control lever is but nothing at the locomotive. I am hesitant to tear down the loco again but... Before that, I will try direct power to the 4 wire plug to see what happens. I am not optimistic about the outcome however because I tried that before I worked on the tender.:smilie_daumenneg:


Does the drum rotate?? If not push down on the small tab at the back of the e-unit, not the lock-out lever, and see what happens.It should rotate the drum. Make sure the lock-out is completely out of the way.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

What could that be if he bypasses the tender and no run? Does Broke know how to bypass the tender.

I guess a wire in the loco loose
Broken wire in armature

I had too many thrust washers on armature and my 302 did not run. I was trying to get the slop out of armature. One washer on each end of armature and it ran. I forgot about the slop.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just remember, you can't just add power to the plug and expect it to run. You must use a jumper between the 2nd hole in the female panel to the 3rd hole. You add power to the first hole and last.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, how do you bypass tender on a 5 wire. The plugs are wired differently.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, how do you bypass tender on a 5 wire. The plugs are wired differently.


It should be the same.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Using a jumper on 5 wire is not the same.You need to check the schematic for a 4 wire and 5 wire and jump the same two leads as you would with a 4 wire.flyernut is correct on a 4 wire it is the two middle holes and power to outside leads.Broke I gave you a jumper wire with that 302 chassis it is that short green coded wire..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> Using a jumper on 5 wire is not the same.You need to check the schematic for a 4 wire and 5 wire and jump the same two leads as you would with a 4 wire.flyernut is correct on a 4 wire it is the two middle holes and power to outside leads.Broke I gave you a jumper wire with that 302 chassis it is that short green coded wire..


Thanks for the heads-up..I never use the jumper wire set-up as I have test mules, both tenders and engines, for testing purposes..Thanks for the add.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

flyguy55 said:


> Using a jumper on 5 wire is not the same.You need to check the schematic for a 4 wire and 5 wire and jump the same two leads as you would with a 4 wire.flyernut is correct on a 4 wire it is the two middle holes and power to outside leads.Broke I gave you a jumper wire with that 302 chassis it is that short green coded wire..


Yes Flyguy, I used the green jumper to test but it still did not run. Today I expect to tear the 302AC down to look closer. I expect to find a broken wire, maybe in the field coil. Thanks to all and I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I used the 4 wire jumper method on my 282. It had problems and I wanted to rule out the tender. Turned out to be a bad armature.

I hope someday to have test mules.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Hang in there Broke. You will get it running. Keep us informed. I have 7 flyers now and
2 of them are dead in the water. I am not worried about them. The dead ones are a
302AC and my newest, a 326 Hudson. Only 1 of my flyers is what I consider done. That
would be my 336 northern. It got a new wire harness and the reverse unit serviced, new
fingers and a good overall lubrication. I spent a few days on it. I am slow. The other 4 flyers need minor repair, but run.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Hang in there Broke. You will get it running. Keep us informed. I have 7 flyers now and
> 2 of them are dead in the water. I am not worried about them. The dead ones are a
> 302AC and my newest, a 326 Hudson. Only 1 of my flyers is what I consider done. That
> would be my 336 northern. It got a new wire harness and the reverse unit serviced, new
> fingers and a good overall lubrication. I spent a few days on it. I am slow. The other 4 flyers need minor repair, but run.


This American Flyer thing is terrible. Maybe I should take up drinking instead?:hah: I find my self searching for used AF locos several times a day and I have bid on several of them. No luck in bidding, mainly because I factor the shipping costs into the what I think is the overall value. :smilie_daumenneg: I am trying to obtain a Hudson now. There is a regional Train Show in a few weeks here in Salt Lake City (http://www.intermountaintrainexpo.com/) which I will be going to. I hope to see some good stuff there.:laugh: And to think that this all started just because I remembered my American Flyer train form 1946.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to agree with you on flyer frustration. It is mainly because you and I do not
really know what we are doing LOL. As I learn more the frustration level is going down.
It will get better as you go. Really.

Imagine the pride when you get that dog running. You have not experienced that.
But you will. We are here to help.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, here is something that helped me. It took awhile to learn. When you feel
that frustration level rising, walk away. Maybe for a few hours, maybe a day or two.
When you are frustrated, you will not get much done anyway. There was a time I wondered why am I messing with these old trains. Mine started because I still had
my 282 from when I was 5 years old. Probably the only thing I had left from my childhood. I do still have my Davey Crocket
wood toy box. Its empty.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Broke, here is something that helped me. It took awhile to learn. When you feel
> that frustration level rising, walk away. Maybe for a few hours, maybe a day or two.
> When you are frustrated, you will not get much done anyway. There was a time I wondered why am I messing with these old trains. Mine started because I still had
> my 282 from when I was 5 years old. Probably the only thing I had left from my childhood. I do still have my Davey Crocket
> wood toy box. Its empty.


I learned that many years ago when I was an electronic tech. I wish that I could bring myself to do that again but I am driven to get at least one loco to run. 
I did find the problem with my 302AC. It had a broken Field wire just where the Field windings go beneath the other windings. The Field will have to rewired or modified. I will tackle that later when I have more patience. In the mean time I will use the chassis that I bought from Flyguy55 (Thanks!). Heres hoping...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

If you need a smoke tube for that chassis, PM me your address and I will send you one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have bought 2 flyers from flyguy55. A 283 and a 290. Both are runners.
The 283 is fine but I love my 290. Its a metal body and has low run time on it.
I have been running the 290 today. Its one of my favorites. Actually all my
flyers are my favorites. LOL.


----------

